
Windows Phone Error Message Tells Users To Insert CD  - rjim86
http://www.businessinsider.com/windows-phone-error-message-tells-users-to-insert-cd-and-restart-your-computer-2013-1?0=tools
======
Dnyt
this is really funny LOL

